
Help make up a better domain for the app - alexander-g
Just started a new project. There is a registered domain but I don&#x27;t like it. 
I&#x27;d like to ask you to help me come up with a new one.<p>Briefly about the company. We help people find places to stay. Users submit request for stay, we do the search(read reviews, compare prices, examine photos, etc) and offer a few recommended options. Users make a reservation of hotel&#x2F;apartment&#x2F;hostel. We earn commission.<p>It&#x27;s a mobile app.<p>Current name is room202.co. room - because it refers to accommodation, it&#x27;s clear. 202 - because all the good names are taken we decided to append the domain with number. 202 was the best option as for me:)
The best alternative option I see is happystay.co. Yep, another .co domain, .com are taken as well. We could consider appending with app(happystayapp.com), but I&#x27;m not sure whether it&#x27;s better than pure .co domain.<p>What do you think? Any ideas?
======
LarryMade2
> We help people find places to stay > we do the search > and offer a few
> recommended options

I would have emailed them but none in profile... Don't know if these are taken
or not, just thought up a bunch.

roomsource, reccoroom, staysearch, roomlist, staylist, findroom, findaroom,
roomguru, stayguru, getaroom, suitespot, suitespotter, placebook,
homesuitehome, roamhome, restspotter, restspot, placelist

~~~
alexander-g
Just joined YC, didn't yet set the email.

Thank you for your ideas.

Unfortunately almost all .com domains are already taken. Some of them, like
getaroom, is well-known players in the same market.

I need some time to play with your domain ideas, it might help me make up
something.

BTW, what do you think about happystay? What comes to mind? Is it good name
for service like this?

~~~
LarryMade2
Don't travel much so wouldn’t know.

happystay? Sounds more like something to help make your stay better, not find
a place.. to me... more thoughts with that stayhopper, happycheck,
happycheckin, (play on a chicken phrase with checkin...?) supercheckin (heh
superchicken, funny cartoon)

------
umeshg80
I got OutStaying.com -- if your interested.

------
hanniabu
I'd say to go with happystayapp.com

------
eecks
CanIStay Staymate

~~~
alexander-g
Thank you for suggestions. But I'm not sure I like it

